# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > حرفه ای: مشخص کردن درصد در کار شراکتی

## ostovarit

با سلام و خسته نباشید
لطفا من را در مورد مشخص کردن درصد در یک کار شراکتی راهنمایی بفرمایید؟ به نحوی که فعالیت های علمی (سرمایه علمی) در این شراکت بر عهده اینجانب و سرمایه گذاری مالی (عمدتا بازاریابی و فروش محصول) بر عهده شریک بنده است ...در طول یک الی دو ماه محصول نرم افزاری تولید می شود و پس از ان سرمایه تبلیغات و بازاریابی نیاز است... در چنین شراکتی چطور باید درصد سود حاصل از محصول را بین شرکا تقسیم کرد؟ ... با توجه به این موضوع که 20 الی 25 درصد مبلغ مالیات است...

با تشکر

----------


## Amir Oveisi

نکته اصلی اینه که قانونی برای اینکار وجود نداره و اینکه این کار به پارامتر های مختلفی بستگی داره، مثل حجم کاری که باید انجام بشه، سود پیش بینی شده برای پروژه، هزینه ای که برای تبلیغات و ... در نظر گرفته شده و ...
بر اساس این موارد معمولا طرفین به توافق میرسند و قرار داد می بندند.

----------


## tiphooo

در اینجور حالت بالای 60 تا 65 درصد معمولا به نفع شما خواهد بود و مابقی سهم شریک شما می شود قاعدتا هزینه تولید نرم افزار مربوطه دارای هزینه و پشتیبانی و نیروی انسانی بالاست و سهم تبلیغات و بازاریابی که قاعدتا اگر شریک شما می خواهد با آگهی و اینجور حرفها بازاریابی کند آن بخش را هم خودتان انجام دهید . معمولا شریک بازاریاب در این زمینه شخصی است که ارتباطات گسترده و اعتبار خاص در زمینه نرم افزار تولید شده دارد در صورت دارا بودن این اعتبار (سرمایه اصلا مهم نیست) مابین 35 تا 40 درصد سهم شریک شما خواهد بود

----------


## Kashany

باسلام و خسته نباشید
من دارای مجوز پیش دبستانی هستم میخوام با یه نفر شراکت کنم به اینصورت که ملک از ایشون باشه و مجوز و مدیریت مجموعه با من .
درصدهای کاری باید به چه صورت باشه .
ممنون

----------

